# الرهبنة القبطية



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 فبراير 2008)

*الرهبنة القبطية *
*قال أحد الشيوخ الرهبان "لا تكن تحت السماء أمّة مثل المسيحيين إذا أكملوا ناموسهم (وصايا الرب)، كما لا توجد مرتبة جليلة كمثل مرتبة الرهبان إذا حفظوا طقوسهم (استقامة الهدف وإتمام القوانين الرهبانية)، ولذلك فإن الشياطين تحسدهم ويحاربونهم بكل أصناف الرذيلة.. فلنسأل الرب الإله أن يخرق شباكهم عنا ويخلصّنا من أيديهم".. ويقول القديس يوحنا كاسيان عن الرهبان: "إنهم ملائكة أرضيون أو بشر سمائيون".. وبعض القديسون يشبِّهون الرهبنة بالشهادة أو هي امتداد للاستشهاد، ويعرِّفونها بأنها "شهادة بدون سفك دم أو استشهاد بالنيّة أو استشهاد داخلي" -الذي هو الصراع ضد الشياطين وعالم الظلمة وضد الشهوات الجسدية وغيرها من الخطايا-.. يرى بعض القديسون أن الرهبنة هي "الانحلال من الكل للارتباط بالواحد"- حيث يترك الراهب العالم بالكليّة وكذلك بلده وأقاربه وينتقل إلى الأديرة والبراري ليجلس في هدوء ويعمل بيده ويقيت نفسه، ويسبِّح الله ليلاً ونهاراً.*

*




*
*جاء عصر الرهبنة في الكنيسة القبطية تالياً لعصر التبشير والاستشهاد.. فلقد كانت الشهادة للمسيح في العصر الأول بالصمود أمام الوثنية المضطهِدة للمسيحية، وحاولت الوثنية وأد المسيحية ولكن الانتشار المقدّس غلبها وكان له سلاحان: حياة القداسة التي عجز الشر عن النفاذ خلالها، ثم الثبات بأمانة لأسم المخلِّص أمام كل ضيق -فعاش المسيحيون في قداسة وشجاعة بلا تزعزع حتى انهارت الوثنية-.. ثم استقرَّت الأمور وتحوَّل الجهاد الأفقي إلى جهاد رأسي، وتحوّلت شهادة البعض من أمام العالم المنظور إلى عالم الملائكة والشياطين في تركيز فكري عند قدميّ الرب بالتأمل والصلاة والتسبيح.. فنشأت الرهبنة، أي الارتباط بالإله والانحلال عن العالم.*
*ليست الرهبنة مذهباً صوفياً يعتقد فيه الراهب أن يرضى الله بممارسات نسكية، أو مذهباً نفسانياً يهدف إلى اكتساب قوى نفسانية مما قد يكون كامناً في الطبيعة البشرية.. بل هي حب الفادي الذي يتملَّك المؤمن بفعل النعمة التي تنسكب فيه فجعلته يركّز ذاته على الرب، وأخذت الاهتمامات العالمية والمادية تسقط عنه بحكم انطلاقه في دروب حب المخلِّص والتأمل فيه.. ولذا جاء ما يسمّى بالنذر الثلاثي -الفقر والطاعة والعفّة- تصويراً لسلوك الراهب من الخارج أكثر منه أهدافاً يسعى إليها.. ففي انشغاله بالمتعة الروحية يجئ تعففه عن المتعة الجسدية بأنواعها، وفي انسحاقه أمام الفضل الإلهي يجئ إنكاره لذاته وهو ما يظهر خارجياً في طاعته لمشيئة المدبِّر، وفي شبعه بالروح يجئ تجرده عن مطالب الراحة الجسدية أي الفقر-وهو في كل ذلك يسلك بروح الصلاة، وسكون التأمل، والالتزام بالعمل كمن لا يمتلك متاعاً-.. فهذه الصفات السلوكية هي الصورة الخارجية للحالة الداخلية.*
*كثيراً ما وُصِفت حياة آباء البريّة أنها "فردوس".. فبالحقيقة حاول المتوحّدون أن يصيروا في براءة آدم (قبل الخطية) بالتخلّص من كل الرذائل والشهوات، فتقبّل بعضهم طعامهم من أيدي ملائكة أو من طيور وصارت الحيوانات المفترسة خاضعة لهم.. وهكذا لم تعد البريّة مجرّد عودة إلى الفردوس القديم بل صارت عربوناً للفردوس العتيد، بمعنى أن الرهبان عاشوا فوق التاريخ عبروا به إلى الماضي كما إلى المستقبل تاركين عالم الخطية ليعيشوا في حضرة المسيح الذي رأوه روحياً ودخلوا معه في حوار.. وصارت العلامة المميزّة للرهبنة المسيحية حياة السيد المسيح نفسه (بحسب الجسد) كنموذج للطهارة وأيضاً فقره وطاعته للآب، وهذه كلها أسس الرهبنة.*
*الراهب يسمّى باليونانية والقبطية "موناخوس" من الكلمة اليونانية "مونوس" ومعناها alone, solitary ، فكلمة راهب من جهة اشتقاقها وأصلها اللغوي تعبِّر عن إنسان يحيا بمفرده أو بعيداً عن آخرين.. وتعطي نفس المعنى الكلمات الإنجليزية monk، والفرنسية moine، والألمانية monch.. أما الكلمة العربية "راهب" –وهي أسم فاعل من الفعل "رهب، يرهب" فهو راهب أي خائف الله- فهي لا تعبِّر تعبيراً دقيقاً عن طبيعة حياة الراهب.. فالوحدة هي عنصر من العناصر أو الأسس الرئيسية الأربعة التي تقوم عليها الرهبنة القبطية وهي: البتولية، والفقر الاختياري (التجرُّد)، والطاعة، والوحدة. *
*كلمة "شيخ" في الرهبنة لا يُقصَد بها المتقدّم في الأيام، وإنما هو تعبير شاع استخدامه في الوسط الرهباني والكتابات الآبائية يُطلَق على من نال موهبة الإرشاد بالكلمة والأبوّة الروحية بعد خبرة وتجارب أثمرت نجاحاً في الفضيلة، حتى يستطيع بسبب فضيلته وجهاده وموهبة الروح القدس أن يوجِّه الآخرين في طريق الأبدية -حتى ولو كان شاباً صغيراً في العمر-.. فها هو الأب بيامون يقول عن القس بفنوتيوس "كان في صباه صالحاً ومملوءاً بالنعمة حتى أعجب مشاهير الرجال وعظمائهم بهيبته واستقامته الدائمة، ورغم صِغَر سنّه كان يوضَع في مصاف الشيوخ بسبب فضائله".. وكما كان بفنوتيوس، هكذا كان الأب زكريا والأنبا بيمن شيوخاً في الرهبنة برغم صغر سنهم.*
*أحب آباء الرهبنة الكبار أمثال أنطونيوس ومكاريوس وباخوميوس وشنوده حياة الرهبنة أكثر من كل مناصب العالم، فظلوا كما هم محبيّن للبرية ملازمين لها -في حين صار من أولادهم الأساقفة والبطاركة وأساتذة المدارس اللاهوتية-.. وعاشوا هم رهباناً، بل أعتذر بعضهم عن قبول حتى درجة القسيسية كالقديس باخوميوس حينما عُرِضت عليه.. فالكنيسة تلقِّب هؤلاء الآباء وأولادهم من بعدهم بلقب "آبا" أو "أنبا" - الذي لا تمنحه إلا لأصحاب درجة الأسقفية في وقتنا الحاضر.. فرغم أنهم لم يكونوا من أصحاب الرتب العالية لكنهم كانوا آباء الكنيسة في غناهم بالفضائل لأن الرهبنة كانت وما زالت -كما قال البعض- "معملاً للفضيلة" و"قمة حياة الروح" و"حياة الكمال المسيحي". *
*الرهبنة القبطية في أوج عظمتها:*
*بلغت الرهبنة القبطية أوج عظمتها في القرنين الرابع والخامس الميلادي (ولكنها بدأت تضعف تدريجياً نتيجة الاضطرابات التي حلّت بالبلاد المصرية بسبب الخلافات العقيدية المذهبية وصراع الأباطرة البيزنطيين الملكانيين مع الكنيسة المصرية، أما الضربات المؤثرة التي وُجِّهَت إليها فكانت بعد القرن السابع الميلادي-حتى أحياها من جديد قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث منذ أواخر القرن العشرين-).*
*حسبنا أن نذكر أن أعداد الرهبان والراهبات كانت بالآلاف، وأن أعداد الأديرة كانت بالمئات.. لقد شيّد الأنبا باخوميوس حوالي تسعة أديرة في منطقة إسنا وما حواليها -أشهرها دير بافو، وكانت تضم أديرته عند نياحته سنة 347م أعداداً ضخمة قيل أنها بلغت نحو خمسين ألف راهب-.. وبنى أنبا باخوم ديرين للراهبات، كان عدد الراهبات فيهما في القرن الخامس يتراوح بين خمسين وستين ألف راهبة (حسب رواية بلاديوس).. وبالإضافة إلى أعداد الرهبان الضخمة التي كانت تحت قيادة الأنبا باخوم، كانت هناك أعداداً ضخمة أيضاً تحت قيادة الأنبا شنوده في منطقة أخميم.. وإلى جانب هذه الأعداد وتلك كانت هناك تجمّعات كثيرة للرهبان والراهبات نذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:*
*أولاً: الوجه القبلي*
*كان هناك أربعة آلاف راهب بأسوان تحت قيادة القديس سمعان، ونحو خمسمائة تحت قيادة القديس أبوللو صديق الأنبا باخوم في بويط قرب أسيوط، وألف ومائتين راهب قرب أنطينوى Antinoe(الشيخ عبادة قرب ملوي)، وإثنى عشر ديراً وعشرة آلاف راهب وثمان عشرة ألف راهبة في أُكسرينكس Oxyrinchos(البهنسا غرب بنى مزار)، وخمسة وثلاثون ديراً بإقليم الفيوم-قال القديس الأنبا بنيامين البطريرك 38 أن عددها وصل إلى مائة وعشرين ديراً وذلك أثناء تجواله نحو أديرة الفيوم حيث تقابل مع الأنبا سيداروس المتوحد-، وكانت هذه الأديرة عامرة حتى القرن الثامن الميلادي.*
*ثانياً: منطقة بابليون (فسطاط مصر):*
*وهذه كانت غاصّة بصوامع الرهبان والأديرة، وجزء من هذه المنطقة هو المعروف بأسم "القرافة" وهي أصلاًَ كلمة محرَّفة من الأصل اليوناني ومعناها "النسّاخ" حيث كان الرهبان يقومون بنسخ المخطوطات.*
*ثالثاً: منطقة الإسكندرية والوجه البحري:*
*كانت المنطقة الواقعة غرب السكندرية غاصّة بالأديرة وتجمّعات الرهبان النسّاك.. كان بها في النصف الثاني من القرن السادس الميلادي ستمائة ديراً عامراً، أضف إلى هذا الأعداد الكبيرة التي كانت بجبل نتريا ومنطقة القلالي تحت قيادة القديس آمون والقديس مكاريوس الكبير في برية شيهيت بوادي النطرون، ونحو عشرة آلاف راهب تحت قيادة القديس سيرابيون في صحراء أرسينوى Arsinoe، ونحو ألفين راهباً قرب مدينة كانوب (أبو قير)، ونحو ألفين راهباً قرب بلوسيدم (تل العرفا شرق بورسعيد).*
*هذا وقد ذكر المؤرخ المسلم المقريزي في القرن الخامس عشر في تاريخه للفتح العربي لمصر نقلاً عن المؤرخين النصارى السابقين أن سبعين ألف راهباً خرجوا للقاء عمرو بن العاص من أديرة وادي النطرون وهو في طريق عودته إلى مصر بعد فتح الإسكندرية سنة 641م، فسلّمهم خطاب أمان للبابا بنيامين 38 (وربما كان هذا العدد مبالَغاً فيه ولكنه على أية حال يعطى فكرة عن أعداد الرهبان الضخمة في منطقة واحدة من مناطق تجمّعات الرهبان).*
*لقد سرت أخبار القديس أنطونيوس (مؤسس الرهبنة القبطية) في مصر كتيار جارف حتى قال أحد المؤرخين "قبل أن يتنيح القديس أنطونيوس بلغ عدد الرهبان الذين كان يدبِّرهم مائة ألف راهب، ولم تنقض خمسون سنة بعد ذلك حتى كان عدد الرهبان في براري مصر مساوياً لعدد سكان البلاد".*
*الرهبنة القبطية حصناً للكنيسة ومنارة للعالم:*
*ليست بدون سبب بدأت الحركة الرهبانية في مصر، فقد حملت الكنيسة المصرية ولا تزال تحمل إتّجاهاً إسخاطولوجياً (أُخرَويّاً) ليس فقط في عبادتها وإنما في كل سبل حياتها.. هذا الإتّجاه دفع الكثير من المؤمنين نحو البراري لا هروباً وإنما صراعاً ضد الظلمة بقصد إعلان ملكوت الله القاطن في قلوبهم.. لقد قال القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس "لا يتوهمن الإنسان أن بلوغ الكمال بعيد المنال أو غريب عن الطبيعة البشرية، فالناس يركبون البحار ليتمكّنوا من دراسة الفلسفة اليونانية أما مدينة الله فهي داخل القلب البشري، والصلاح الذي يطلبه الله كائن داخل كل فرد منّا ولا يتطلَّب إلا أن تخضع إرادتنا للإرادة الإلهية".. ويقول الأب مار إسحق السرياني "إن كنت نقياً، فالسماء في داخلك والملائكة ورب الملائكة داخل نفسك".*
*كانت الرهبنة وما زالت حصناً كنسياً تلجأ إليه الكنيسة..*
*كان الآباء البطاركة يلجأون للأديرة حينما تشتد عليهم النوائب والضيقات وحينما يثير عدو الخير حرباً على الكنيسة..*
*مر وقت كان فيه "دير الزجاج" قرب الإسكندرية مقراً لإدارة الكنيسة لفترة طويلة وخصوصاً الفترة التي أثار فيها أصحاب الطبيعتين الحرب ضد إيمان الكنيسة، وقد تمت رسامة عدد من البطاركة في هذا الدير.*
*مر وقت أيضاً كان فيه دير الأنبا مقاريوس الكبير مقراً للآباء البطاركة بالإضافة إلى أديرة وادي النطرون، حيث فيها طُبِخَ الميرون عدة مرات للحفاظ على هذا الطقس الجميل أصيلاً كما تسلّمناه من الآباء القديسين.*
*وفي كثير من الأوقات كان الآباء البطاركة والأساقفة يلجأون للأديرة لتكون الملاذ الروحي الذي تستريح فيه أرواحهم وأجسادهم.*
*غالبية علماء الكنيسة وبطاركتها وأستاذتها في اللغة والعقيدة والطقس وكافة العلوم الكنسية كانوا ولا زالوا من الرهبان المتبتّلين ، كما كان ولا زال أيضاً مديري مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية (الكلية الإكليريكية حالياً) من المتبتّلين والرهبان والبطاركة.*
*خدم الرهبان ولا زالوا يخدمون في كنائس وأماكن خارج أديرتهم في مصر وخارجها، أو هم قد ساعدوا مساعدة كبيرة في ذلك.*
*كثير من الرهبان المصريين لهم فضل نشر الإيمان في عديد من بلاد أوربا.*
*أهتم أيضاً الرهبان النُسّاخ بنسخ الكتاب المقدس وكتب الكنيسة (قبل اكتشاف الطباعة)، وهذه الخدمة الجبّارة حفظت لنا الكتب المقدّسة وكتب الطقوس الكنسيّة من جيل إلى جيل.*
*الرهبنة حصن للعقيدة ووحدة الإيمان والتعليم الصحيح، فالكنيسة القبطية كنيسة رسولية بالتسليم وحفظ التقليد.. فوجود مجموعة كبيرة من الرهبان في البرّية في ظروف واحدة حفظ لنا الإيمان والعقيدة والطقس في صورة نقية..*
*حالما سمع الأنبا انطونيوس رجل الوحدة والنسك عن اضطهادات الإمبراطور مكسيميانوس للمسيحيين نزل إلى الإسكندرية يخدم المعترفين داخل المناجم والسجون ويثبِّت المتقدمين للاستشهاد ويذهب معهم إلى ساحة الشهادة، وكان نفسه يتوق للاستشهاد وحزن لأن الله لم يسمح له أن يكون واحداً منهم، وإذ انتهى الاضطهاد عاد إلى قلّايته ليصير شهيداً كل يوم بالنيّة مصارعاً روحياً في معارك الإيمان.. ومرة أخرى نزل الأنبا أنطونيوس (وهو في عمر يناهز المائة عام) من البّرية إلى مدينة الإسكندرية لمدة ثلاثة أيام ليسند البابا أثناسيوس ويثبّت الناس على الإيمان المستقيم عند ظهور بدعة أريوس التي شككت في لاهوت المسيح، فأرتجّت المدينة كلها بقدوم رجل الله وكانت كلماته بالروح تقتدر كثيراً في فعلها.*
*القديس مكاريوس الكبير في دفاعه عن الإيمان أيضاً نُفي من الأريوسيين إلى جزيرة فيلة بأسوان-واستطاع أن يربح الجزيرة كلها إلى الإيمان المسيحي بعد أن شفىِ ابنة حاكم الجزيرة من روح شرير كان يعذّبها-.*
*القديس مار أفرام السرياني في دفاعه عن الإيمان وقف ضد الأريوسيين حتى أنه كان يؤلِّف الشِعر الذي يتحول إلى أغاني يغنيها الشعب لتثبيت الإيمان الأرثوذكسي، وأيضاً مار أوغريس له مثل هذه المواقف في الحفاظ على الإيمان.*
*كان يلذ للآباء البطاركة أحياناً أن يأخذوا معهم أحد الرهبان القديسين في رحلاتهم إلى المجامع والمؤتمرات كبركة تسندهم في مناقشاتهم من أجل تثبيت العقيدة.. مثل البابا كيرلس الكبير عامود الدين 24 الذي أخذ معه الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحّدين في رحلته إلى مجمع أفسس المسكوني.*
*يعوزنا الوقت لنخبر أيضاً عن البابا ديوسقوروس الذي كُسِرت أسنانه ونُتِف شعر لحيته من أجل الدفاع عن الإيمان، والأنبا صموئيل المعترف الذي فُقِئت إحدى عينيه، وعن شهداء العقيدة الكثيرين جداً حتى قال أحد القديسين "إن دماء الشهداء هي بذار الإيمان".*
*الرهبنة حملت بركات روحية كثيرة للعالم، وصارت ينبوعاً من كلمات المنفعة والمعرفة الاختبارية الروحية من نطق الروح على فم الأبرار.. فوجود مجموعة من الرهبان بالآلاف وعشرات الآلاف مخصصة للرب ومتفرِّغة للعمل الروحي نقية في قلبها صار حصن خلاص للعالم أجمع..*
*كان الفلاسفة والعلماء وكبار النسّاك يأتون من بلاد اليونان والرومان ليسمعوا كلمة منفعة من قديسي ومتوحّدي مصر ونسّاكها ورهبانها.*
*بل كان رؤساء الكنيسة يأتون إلى البرية ليأخذوا كلمة منفعة من قديس تعينهم في حياتهم، مثلما كان البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي حامي الإيمان 20 يذهب إلى معلمّه الأنبا أنطونيوس لينتفع من صلواته وإرشاداته، كما كان يذهب البابا ثاؤفيلوس 23 ليأخذ كلمة منفعة من القديس أرسانيوس معلّم الصمت أو من القديس ببنودة.*
*رائحة الرهبنة كانت كالمسك الذي يفوح ويعبّق الأرجاء، وهكذا كان الناس في أرجاء الأرض كلها يتنسّمون رائحة الرهبان ويتلقّفون أخبارهم ويريدون أن يتتلمذوا عليهم أو يزورونهم لكي ينالوا بركتهم.. حتى أن الإمبراطور قسطنطين الكبير أرسل خطاباً إلى القديس أنطونيوس الراهب لكي يطلب بركته وصلاته وصلاة أولاده الرهبان عنه، وكان الإمبراطور ثيئودوسيوس يستشير رهبان برية شيهيت في كثير من أمور دولته لكي يأخذ بركتهم.*
*وصلت تأثيرات الرهبنة إلى الكثير من الأمراء ورجال البلاط الملكي.. حتى كان يأتي بعضهم للرهبنة في مصر أمثال الأميريَن مكسيموس وأخيه دوماديوس، والمثقََّف الثري أرسانيوس معلّم أولاد الملوك. *
*من هذا السرد السابق رأينا كيف كانت للرهبنة أهمية ضخمة بالنسبة للعالم، وكما يقول أحد القديسين المعاصرين "إن عظمة الكنيسة لم تبدأ بعظمة الرعاية والمعجزات وإنما بدأت بحياة الروح التي ظهرت في الرهبنة"، وأصبحت الكنيسة تضئ من داخل الأديرة ومن داخل البريّة والمغارات وشقوق الجبال.. وللقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم قول مأثور في ذلك إذ يقول "إن السماء بكواكبها ونجومها لا تعادل برّية شيهيت برهبانها ونسّاكها"، ويقول القديس يوحنا كاسيان الرحّالة المشهور الذي زار مصر مرتين وكتب عن قديسيها ورهبانها "إن المسافر من الإسكندرية إلى أسوان لم تكن تنقطع من أذنيه أصوات التسبيح الصادرة من الرهبان المقيمين في البريّة على طول الطريق كأبراج الحمام".*
*____________________*
*المراجع:*
*"طقس سيامة الرهبان وحياة كبار قادة الرهبنة" للراهب القس زخارياس الأنطوني*
*"بستان الرهبان لآباء الكنيسة القبطية"*
*"الرهبنة" للقمص يوسف أسعد*​


----------



## bigeng_moth (4 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعوضك
ميرسي


----------



## فادية (4 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل *
*تسلم ايديك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رااااااااائع جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ويباركك​


----------

